# Cheap insurance?



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Bass Pro Shops has a couple of marine VHF radios in the 50 dollar range. Midland Nautico 2 and Cobra MR HH90. I know they would require a waterproof case, but does anyone have any experience with these little handhelds? 5 watts of insurance for a very small price?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

a handheld vhf is probly gonna be my next little investment. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

There are actually bags designed for these guys. I would definalty buy the radio and use the bag.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I got the Nautico today. It comes with it's own waterproof bag, leash, and rechargeable nicad. The Cobra is only 2 watts.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

For that price I might have to pick up a spare radio. How long is the sale going?

Robert


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Robert, that's the regular price. Not on sale.


----------

